# Last Will & Testament



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

AS asked to do so by FatBass, I will be leaving these forums. I have enjoyed the information and sharing what I could. Thank you. I've decided that to hang on here, even with my mistakes, lies and opposing views is not what a biggoted group should tolerate. Fairwell.

Yours truly,

High-N-Dry


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> AS asked to do so by FatBass, I will be leaving these forums. I have enjoyed the information and sharing what I could. Thank you. I've decided that to hang on here, even with my mistakes, lies and opposing views is not what a biggoted group should tolerate. Fairwell.
> 
> Yours truly,
> 
> High-N-Dry


?????????????????????????????????? :arrow: ????????????????????????????????


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

*-band-* -BaHa!-


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Now THAT was not overly dramatic....was it????? :roll:


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

No need to go, I know I have really benefited by your fly fishing knowledge as I know others have as well. If you do decide to go we have truly lost a huge part of the fly fishing community here on UWN.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

You'll be back this forum is addicting. :rotfl: I hate goodbyes


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

OH, that is what you meant... Sorry to see you go.... Why did you decide to leave?


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

HighNDry said:


> AS asked to do so by FatBass, I will be leaving these forums. I have enjoyed the information and sharing what I could. Thank you. I've decided that to hang on here, even with my mistakes, lies and opposing views is not what a *biggoted group *should tolerate. Fairwell.
> 
> Yours truly,
> 
> High-N-Dry


Was I just called a racist?????? or did he mean that we were all narrow-minded, intolerant, and opinionated.

bigoted

blindly and obstinately attached to some creed or opinion and intolerant toward others; "a bigoted person"; "an outrageously bigoted point of view"

I dont know you but I value all opinions and comments I hate to see forum members leave go..


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

fatbass said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > OH, that is what you meant... Sorry to see you go.... Why did you decide to leave?
> ...


I don't believe it !! :shock: :shock:

fatbass..
..you act like such an angel amongst the rest of us, how could you be so mean ? 

*\-\* *\-\* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

HND doesn't make anyone respond to his coments. 

I didn't really like him that much when he first came around, and I certainly didn't take all of his coments seriously. Yes, a lot of his comments are a bit rough around the edges, but when it really comes down to things, he does care about the right stuff.

I will be sad to see him go.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

You have to admit that it is pretty funny how he posed as a teenager, I guess.  I don't want to kick while down or beat a dead horse so I won't, hopefully you rejoin us HnD, although it may help to keep your audience in mind, most of your comments may be better suited at wolf lover, hunter hater and Jazz hater websites.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

He did okay in most of the fishing forums....I know he was bored from the long, long winter we had.. -)O(- 
But something about woofs, guns, hunters, moral and ethics just didn't seem to work too well for him....or 'some' of us. 
He seemed to be stuck in the 'Stockton to Malone' era of the JAZZ, maybe that is showing his true age...but that didn't bother me at all !!  ..I 'trash' the Jazz every chance I get! *OOO* *OOO* *OOO*

Don't go too far HighandDry !! Just relax for a while..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Man talk about your long drawn out goodbys, this is worse than the 7 times Michael Jordan tried to retire!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! That was the first time I have ever read something in the hunting section you guys are no joke! That explains why he is leaving the blond guy has been clued in and invited into the loop.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I thought drama was supposed to be more "suppressed" after high school?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

He was very close if not a teenager


----------

